# Sony NEX-5



## ss max (Jul 29, 2011)

Is the Sony NEX-5 worthy to buy at the price at which it is offered ?

And if not then which other camera in the same budget should be preferred ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2011)

I loved the concept of NEX5 and it have an excellent image quality and video.

U can surely get it if u r not planning to get more lenses later...its very difficult in india to get sony lenses and accessories...soo just be aware


----------



## Sounava (Jul 29, 2011)

NEX-5 incorporated APS-C sensor. And the price is truly justified. If you are loving it you can surely go for it. There are not many lenses available, but the few which are indeed available will cover your situations I supposed. There is also the 16mm f/2.8 prime lens available too.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2011)

Nex range have very limited range of lenses...its better to go with the lens combo deal ..

with adapter you can fit all sony and minolta lenses...


----------

